# L'histoire du design des ordinateurs (help)



## Mathiast (22 Octobre 2003)

Bonjours à tous,

Je suis étudiant en histoire de l'art, et je fait une recherche sur le design des ordinateurs de 1970 à nos jours. Je m'interesse à Apple depuis l'achat de mon premier Mac (un LC en 1991; j'en ai eu bien d'autre depuis :Mac II, Quadra, Powermac, powerbook). Les sources sont malheureusement rares pour repondre à ce sujet : alors pouvez-vous m'eclairer en me donnant certaines pistes (sites internets, livres , revues); et en me disant quels ont été les differents designers de chez Apple (notament celui du Mac 128K et du Imac), mais aussi de chez Next, Atari (serie ST), Commodor (Amiga); IBM (pas tres beau, je sais, mais important historiquement); Sony; Silicon Graphics Si vous avez des infos sur les ergonomes et designers qui ont travaillé sur les systémes d'exploitations elles seront les biens venues aussi!

Merci de votre aide,

Mathias


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2003)

Pour l'instant si tu veux rescenscer un peu ce qui existe, je te conseille d'aller faire un tour sur www.silicium.org.

C'est sur que dans les années 80 tu trouveras beaucoup de modèles interessants comme le ... le ... le ... MO5 Platini !!! Incroyable ?


----------



## vm (22 Octobre 2003)

Pour Apple il y a l'excellent http://www.aventure-apple.com/


----------



## Yip (22 Octobre 2003)

Au niveau du design et de l'ergonomie des systèmes d'exploitation, le  Xerox Parc est à la base des OS actuellement utilisés (concept du bureau, des fenêtres, de la souris...), concepts totalement "absorbés" par Apple qui a énormément réfléchi à l'ergonomie de son système et édicté des "guidelines" pour les programmeurs assez draconiennes mais justifiées, remises périodiquemet au goût du jour, en particulier avec le "bond" OS X.

Les ergonomes et designers sont assez nombreux, on peut dire que Steve Jobs est l'un d'eux puisque sur certains projets, l'interface lui est soumise pour approbation et sa recherche de la simplification et de l'interface intuitive est constante. Ça doit se trouver sur les sites de l'histoire de la pomme puisque toutes les interfaces graphiques sont venues du Mac...


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2003)

Yip, je crois qu'il parle du design des ordinateur, pas des OS ...


----------



## minime (22 Octobre 2003)

Il faudrait consulter un site réalisé par un étudiant : Apple and the History of Personal Computer Design. Il y présente l'évolution du design chez Apple de 1976 à 1990 de façon très détaillée, et le livre _AppleDesign : The Work of the Apple Industrial Design Group_ dont il est question ici.

Dans les années 80 l'Allemand Hartmut Esslinger (frogdesign) a été engagé pour donner une identité globale aux produits Apple. Esslinger a travaillé sur l'Apple IIc (dont un modèle est exposé au Whitney Museum of American Art), sur le premier Macintosh, etc. Il est également le créateur du NeXT Cube.

<ul type="square">[*]frogdesign.com
[*]A propos d'Hartmut Esslinger
[*]Article sur frogdesign
[/list]

Jonathan Ive a collaboré avec Apple en tant que consultant à partir de 1992, puis a été nommé à la tête de l'Apple Industrial Design Group. Cette équipe à créé le Newton, l'iMac, etc. Ive occupe maintenant un poste de vice-président en charge du design chez Apple.

<ul type="square">[*]Itw de Jonathan Ive sur apple.com
[*]La révolution iMac
[*]Article sur l'entrée du G4 Cube au MOMA
[*]Article datant de la sortie de l'iMac TFT
[/list]



			
				Mathiast a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez des infos sur les ergonomes et designers qui ont travaillé sur les systémes d'exploitations elles seront les biens venues aussi!



Demande à melaure.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (22 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Demande à melaure.



Ton arme principale va être google


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2003)

En ce qui concerne l'ergonomie du système, au moins jusqu'au système 7, il y a plein d'infos intéressantes (genre pourquoi des pop-up menus comme ci et pas comme ça) dans le "Guide de l'interface utilisateur Macintosh" sorti en 93 chez Addison-Xesley (en français, SVP), encore faut-il le trouver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Il y a également des notions éparses à ce sujet dans les "inside macintosh" mais j'ose pas te dire de plonger là-dedans, c'est un rien indigeste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. attention, pour tout ça, il s'agit d'infos sur les justifications des choix faits et non de présentation des gens qui ont fait ces choix.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne l'ergonomie du système, au moins jusqu'au système 7, il y a plein d'infos intéressantes (genre pourquoi des pop-up menus comme ci et pas comme ça) dans le "Guide de l'interface utilisateur Macintosh" sorti en 93 chez Addison-Xesley (en français, SVP), encore faut-il le trouver
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Yip, je crois qu'il parle du design des ordinateur, pas des OS ...


Tu remplace Yip par LucG, ça marche pareil


----------



## Yip (23 Octobre 2003)

Décidément, vous n'avez rien compris vous deux (Dark et melaure), relisez bien le post de Mathiast : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Mathiast a dit:
			
		

> ...Si vous avez des infos sur les ergonomes et designers qui ont travaillé sur les systémes d'exploitations elles seront les biens venues aussi !




Le début du post parle bien du design des ordis, il fallait faire attention à la suite. C'est ce que MiniMe a essayé de faire comprendre, sans succès apparemment.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Octobre 2003)

toutes mes excuses


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Le début du post parle bien du design des ordis, il fallait faire attention à la suite. C'est ce que MiniMe a essayé de faire comprendre, sans succès apparemment.



OK mais c'est chaud quand même. Va retrouver celui qui a fait la page de démarrage du TI99/4A ...


----------



## Yip (23 Octobre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> toutes mes excuses









     Acceptées


----------



## Yip (23 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> OK mais c'est chaud quand même. Va retrouver celui qui a fait la page de démarrage du TI99/4A ...










(il a fallu que je lise la phrase deux fois pour comprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Yip (23 Octobre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> Pour Apple il y a l'excellent http://www.aventure-apple.com/




On y trouve en particulier les biographies de gens intéressants dont :

Bill Atkinson, créateur entre autres d'hypercard.

Susan Kare a qui l'on doit une bonne part de l'interface du Mac.

Alan Kay "penseur"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 chez Apple, menus déroulants et fenêtres...

Jeff Raskin initiateur du projet "Macintosh", rien que ça !


----------



## vincmyl (4 Novembre 2003)

Je possède le livre Apple Design, que j'ai fait venir des US. C'est un superbe livre avec de grandes photos couleurs de tous les ordis du premier jusqu'au mac du 20 ieme anniversaire. Ainsi que des prototypes aussi. 
Je te conseille de le prendre, ca vaut vraiment le coup...


----------

